# Help with anthonyi eggs/tads



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been searching around looking for info/tips regarding tad transport of anthonyi without much success. The first clutch of eggs should be ready to go any day now and I want to try and make their transport as successful as possible. 

I have two coaster sized dishes (maybe 1/2" deep at most) in my 10g vert for transport. Yesterday I came home and saw one tad on the male's back, and had hoped that I might find it in the water today. When I got home today, the tadpole was no longer on his back and it also isn't in either dish. Did it fall off somewhere? I tried to look in the brom pools and I don't think it's in any of those either.

Does anyone have any experience with this that can shed a little light on the subject for me? Any info you may have about getting my tank ready for tadpole transport would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

try something just a bit deeper, maby an inch deep with something in it for the frog to get out of the water on . film cans too at a 45 deg. angle with some water.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks man, I'll see what I can find. I actually have a few film cans so I put 2 in the tank. Sure could use a suction cup though!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I put a 6" deli cup filled almost to the top in my anthonyi viv and the male always deposits into the cup.

I have no water holding plants or any other places for him to hide them.
One time I let the drainage layer get a little too full and the jerk found a tiny hole in the corner and deposited tads into the hydroton bottom. That was fun.

Once I did observe the male being spooked and he jetted off with a back full of tads flinging a couple into the substrate. Let me tell you that was fun trying to find and not damage super tiny tads out of substrate and moss.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Paul G said:


> I put a 6" deli cup filled almost to the top in my anthonyi viv and the male always deposits into the cup.


Are you ever concerned about drowning? If I do that should I try and put cork bark or something in for him to climb on?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

freaky_tah said:


> Are you ever concerned about drowning? If I do that should I try and put cork bark or something in for him to climb on?


None of the frogs have ever had an issue. They easily get in and out of the cup using the lip of the cup to launch out of it. Sometimes I have leaf litter and various viv plant cuttings in the bowl which helps too. (not always though)
I don't see why a small piece of cork would hurt if you are concerned.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Paul G said:


> None of the frogs have ever had an issue. They easily get in and out of the cup using the lip of the cup to launch out of it. Sometimes I have leaf litter and various viv plant cuttings in the bowl which helps too. (not always though)
> I don't see why a small piece of cork would hurt if you are concerned.


Cool thanks, I'll give that a try tomorrow instead of the shallow dishes.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

A few days after the tads are tranported I move the tads to a different container outside of the parent viv. I use 190 oz temp containers with oak leaves in the bottom filled with tad tea and spring water. As they near close to getting their front legs I move them to a sterilite raised at one end.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, I do have a tadpole setup ready to go with a gal or so of spring/ro water mixed with some tadpole tea. I have a few oak leaves in there as well, and I will be adding some almond leaves. I just need to get the male to transfer them off the leaf!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

No need to use spring or R/O water....aged tap with alot of indian almonds leave will work great.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> No need to use spring or R/O water....aged tap with alot of indian almonds leave will work great.


Do you happen to know if nitrite or ammonia are toxic to the tadpoles? My city water is high in both so I never use it in my aquariums. I figured I would be safer not using it, but if I can it certainly makes it easier!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

freaky_tah said:


> Do you happen to know if nitrite or ammonia are toxic to the tadpoles? My city water is high in both so I never use it in my aquariums. I figured I would be safer not using it, but if I can it certainly makes it easier!


In large quatities yes.......In that case go with the spring water but add alot of almond leaves.

Anthonyi tads are detritus and bacteria feeders, so more leaves you have decaying the more they'll have to eat.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be sure to do that. They should be in the mail at the moment, but I have had some oak leaves soaking for a week or so in the setup. I had also planned on putting some pennywort in the water as cover. I figured I would add the more algae covered parts from one of my aquariums.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

freaky_tah said:


> I'll be sure to do that. They should be in the mail at the moment, but I have had some oak leaves soaking for a week or so in the setup. I had also planned on putting some pennywort in the water as cover. I figured I would add the more algae covered parts from one of my aquariums.


Algae is not good for anthonyi to consume. The plants are fine to add for them to forage off of but put the ones without algae. They also do need much light. If you have algae growing you have too much light on the tads.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> Algae is not good for anthonyi to consume. The plants are fine to add for them to forage off of but put the ones without algae. They also do need much light. If you have algae growing you have too much light on the tads.


Oh OK thanks for that info! I figured they would graze on it like other tadpoles. Pennywort grows so fast in my tank, I'll make sure to only add the algae free stuff. I don't have much algae in any tank, just on the pennywort that is closest to the lights. I do have a spare tank light I could put on the tadpole setup, but I had just planned on using ambient daylight.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Like I said earlier they are detritus and bacteria feeders. I alos supplement mine with tad bites and cyclopeeze


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

The almond leaves make a world of difference in tad/froglet size for anthonyi.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. When I started reasearching their tadpole care I had heard they would devour the almond leaves, so now I'm just waiting for them to arrive at my door 

I picked up a deli cup from a grocery store today that will hold about 2" of water, so hopefully he cooperates and drops them off in there this weekend. As luck would have it I'll be gone Friday/Saturday so I had hoped they would have hatched by now, but they apparently could care less about my schedule. There's two separate clutches in the viv currently, and I'm sure I'll see another one shortly!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

So today the eggs are 14, and the tads are still on the leaf. Sorry for the bad picture, but do you guys think they still look OK? The male had 1 tad on his back a few days ago, and hasn't done much since. Is there ever a point where I should try and remove them from the leaf myself? Thanks for all the help guys! I'm new with this, so I want to make sure I'm doing everything right!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They look fine, just let nature take its course.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, that's my plan, I just wish I could find a good resource to read about this stuff. I don't really know how long they generally stay in the eggs before they hatch. It's my first time with frog eggs, so I just wanna make sure I do things right


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

generally its about 10-14 days for them to hatch.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

They look fine. 

I have had to remove the occasional lone tad or two as sometimes my male forgets them if he is attending to 2-3 clutches in the tank.

When the male starts guarding the other clutches and stops transporting the tads that are left I even remove the tads with a plastic spoon or cut off the leaf they are on. (depending on the location/situation)

Like George said it usually takes 10-14 days and the male usually transports all the tads. The scenario I described above is rare. (only when multiple clutches are involved)



freaky_tah said:


> So today the eggs are 14, and the tads are still on the leaf. Sorry for the bad picture, but do you guys think they still look OK? The male had 1 tad on his back a few days ago, and hasn't done much since. Is there ever a point where I should try and remove them from the leaf myself? Thanks for all the help guys! I'm new with this, so I want to make sure I'm doing everything right!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I came home from a weekend away today, and it looks like there is one tad in the water, and a big pile of em on the male's back! Thanks for everyone's advice, I'm sure my never ending string of questions will continue


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

My camera doesn't take the best close-ups, but he was out posing a lot, so I managed to get a half way decent shot


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice, looks like you should have plenty more in the water very soon


----------

